# [TIPP] Problem Beleuchtungseffekte



## Elena (17. Februar 2004)

Also für Leute die bei Photoshop 6 bis CS, bei dem Rendering Filter/Beleuchtungseffekte die Einstellungen also Presents nicht speichern und laden können.
Also es liegt an dem, dass im Windows XP und 2000 gibt es eine Funktion, die sich "Laufwerk für schnelle Dateisuche indizeren" nennt. 
Arbeitsplatz/Rechtsklick C:/Eigenschaft/unten Haken indizieren.

Wenn man diese Funktion deaktiviert, dann
tritt das geschilderte Problem in Photoshop auf und man kann keine Beleuchtungseffekte speichern.

Es ist jetzt die Frage, ob Windows die Indezierungsfunktion fehlerhaft
programmiert hat, oder ob sich der Fehler in Photoshop 6 bis CS befindet .
Sagt mir bitte eure Erfahrungen. Übrigens habe ich  diesen Trick selber erfunden.
Hatte 3 Monate bis ich das Problem gelöst habe.

Liebe Grüsse

-Elena


----------



## McAce (18. Februar 2004)

hmm ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen werde es aber mal ausprobieren.
Wie bist du denn darauf gekommen ?
war da Komissar Zufall am Werk?


----------



## Elena (18. Februar 2004)

Ich habe mir einige Gedanken gemacht und da bin ich auf das gestossen.

-Elena


----------



## dj flash (18. Februar 2004)

das selbe Problem hatte ich auch ! werde das mal in das Microsoft Support Forum posten die Jungens da sind sehr helle Köpfe die sollten das rausfinden !



MfG Dj Flash


----------



## Elena (19. Februar 2004)

@DJ Flash

Poste Bitte hier ob es am Photoshop liegt oder es ein Bug in der Indezierungsfunktion gibt. Es nimmt mich sehr wunder! Danke.

-Elena


----------



## dj flash (19. Februar 2004)

hallo und Guten Morgen !

so es gibt neues vom Supportforum von Microsoft hier das Zitat ich werde das mal Testen ob es funktioniert!

Zitat

ich würde einfach mal sagen, teils, teils. .NET von Micrososft hat ein änliches Problem. Wenn temporäre Ordner mitindiziert werden, gibt es gelegentliche Fehler. 

Man braucht allerdings nicht gleich den ganzen Indexdienst abzuschalten. Es geht auch mit dem Exporer-Eigenschaften-Erweitert und dort das Häckchen bei der Indizierung entfernen.

Gruss Dj Flash!


----------



## ts-d (14. Mai 2008)

Hallo allerseits - jetzt arbeite ich ca. vier Jahre später mit Photoshop CS2/Windows 2000 und habe genau dasselbe Problem. Es lässt sich aber nicht mit dem Einschalten der Indizierfunktion lösen. Ich mache schon eine ganze Weile dran herum und habe den Verdacht, dass es mit Dateirechten des NTFS-Systems zu tun hat.

*Symptome:*

Im Filterfenster Beleuchtungseffekte erscheint kein Listeneintrag - die Liste ist leer!

Beim Speichern einer eigen Filtereinstellung erscheint die Meldung "Beim Speichern des Beleuchtungsstils ist ein Fehler aufgetreten."

Das Verzeichnis, in dem die Beleuchtungsfilter gespeichert sind, enthält alle Filterdateien.


*Lösungsversuche:*

Eine Umbenennung des Filterverzeichnis und Neuistallation hat nichts gebracht.

Eine Löschung der Pref-Datei hat auch nichts gebracht.


----------



## ts-d (15. Mai 2008)

Hab's gefunden - das war aber sicher ein Problem im Zusammenspiel von Windows und Adobe Photoshop - könnte bei anderen Programmen vielleicht auch vorkommen:

Bei einer bestimmten Konstellation hat's geklappt:

- Sicherheit vom Adobe-Photoshop-Ordner bei System und Jeder jeweils auf Vollzugriff
- Archivieren abschalten
- keine Dateien im Photoshopordner versteckt oder schreibgeschützt
- neu Booten - keine Änderung bisher
- merkwürdig: vorher hatte ich Archivieren verboten, nach dem Booten ist es wieder aktiviert (blödes Windoofs!) - und dann, welche Zauberei, sind die Filtereinstellungen wieder da. Woran lag's nun? Egal - vielen Dank noch einmal.


----------

